# New Rank Onboard Merchant Navy Vessels?



## Kneth (Aug 7, 2010)

Recently I was made to understand that a new rank exists onboard Merchant Navy vessels called an Administrative Officer.

Has anybody heard about this? Could it be a 'replacement Purser'?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

I would imagine on the cruise boats 

Ray


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

No - some vessels are carrying them (Shell were for a while) at the same level as 4/E, 3/O due to the sheer amount of paperwork these days. Sometimes it is a temporary thing


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

The return of the Captain's Writer, rather than the Purser, perhaps?

Actually, a very good idea, if owners and managers can be persuaded to fork over the dosh for the position.

I am very sure that I am not alone in groaning at the ever increasing paper work, one of the aspects of this that gets insufficient attention is the problem that the ship has with just filing the stuff.

The Purser's job, which has of course devolved upon the Master, is not so demanding as it was when there were Pursers in the victualling paying and storing and general crew well being side of things.

The R/O's job has been split into two parts - one part has gone to create the EL/O's job, which combines it with the Electrician's job, and the other part was the "Captain's Writer" aspect of being Sparks, which has landed back on the Master again.

I think that there is a need for taking the residual Purser's job and the residual Radio Officer's job and the Captain's Writer's job and combining them into the Administrative Officer's job.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bearing in mind the amount of paperwork required these day's and the complaint's mentioned on this Site about the paperwork that has to be done and impact it has on the Navigational duties with reduced manning, (not taking a decent rest period due to paperwork) it seems like a good idea.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Is this "ship board management" this was coming in on my last cruise on the Ghent, is hard copy paper work increasing now......just curious...


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

I can confirm that paperwork is now more than ever. It used to be 'The job's not finished until the paperwork is done' but now it's trying to squeeze the 'real' job into the gaps between doing the paperwork.
Ships preformance is largely measured on the state of the paperwork. I am always amazed that the actual cargo operations are usually completely ignored by our various inspectors who have their heads buried cross checking our paperwork against log entries etc.
Having been Master with Chief Stewards and R/Os I would welcome an Administration Officer but suspect the time it would take to train them and check their work would just add to my work load.


----------

